# Interesting and idiotic conversation with vzw sales regarding Galaxy Note 2



## FormeriPhoney

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

No offense but what do u expect from a vzw sales rep. I am thoroughly convinced that vzw reps know absolutely nothing about their products. I had a rep tell me one time that their is absolutely 100% no way that I was running ICS on my droid x and when I showed him the phone he said it just looked like a customized gingerbread and it was not ics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FormeriPhoney

Lol "customized gingerbread"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

Its just a logo. Seems like a pretty minor thing to use as a reason not to get the phone. At least that's my opinion.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


----------



## _atlien_

It's not a minor thing at all. Do you want a world where you can't escape corporate advertising? We're already well on our way there by virtue of all the consumers who don't see it as a big deal. And of course, our kids, the next generation, because of the apathy of this one, will see endless logos and branding as 'normal'.


----------



## lostnuke

So don't buy the phone. And don't buy anything else that has a label on it. Its a first world problem I know. Its tough.

\sent from my phone using tapacrap/


----------



## nnnnr12

Some people take little things and blow them up just take some sugar water and rub it off like everyone has said.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Holy hell she is an absolute moron! I literally was laughing out loud at work lol.


----------



## zacanger

You know, as much as I hate how much Verizon brands everything, and all the bloatware their phones have, what else should we expect? It's all marketing, and honestly, I'll take a Verizon logo and a few extra apps that I can remove after rooting anyway, if it means I'm on Verizon.
I've also had some really good experiences with Verizon Wireless reps. Usually the people who work at franchises that aren't actual Verizon-owned stores are more knowledgable. I've walked into my local Verizon store with a Fascinate running ICS that wasn't getting any data because I mucked around in the hidden menu too much, and they literally activated a new phone on my line and then reactivated mine, just to help out.
Also, Verizon's tech support is sometimes better than expected. I had a great conversation for about a half hour last night with a tech guy, just talking about new phones coming out.


----------



## ocxtitan

You know, there is being uninformed as a sales rep, and there is being somewhat of a jerk to someone who is uninformed in regards to your questions.

And then admitting you will or will not purchase a phone based on the placement of a logo for the wireless carrier you have is simply ridiculous. I guess if it is that important, don't buy it, but do you really expect to get anywhere by complaining to a random sales rep via chat? I just don't get it.


----------



## scottpole

Yea I feel the same way. I mean your badgering a sales rep over a logo. A logo.... Your TV has a logo. Your xbox or ps3 each have logos. Your car is branded with logos. There are hundreds of smart phones to choose from out there and companies give people like the sales rep here minimal information to get them onto the field as fast as possible. While you probably research smart phones and upcoming releases daily. I do the same thing. But I'm not gonna hop on customer support and see what I can call someone out on which is clearly what you did here because you obviously knew the answer to the question already. I think your argument here is petty and you really look like nothing more than an asshole. Sorry to be frank. Oh and everyone has their opinions.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goosedeath

FormeriPhoney said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You were being rude to her. She should take the time to educate herself on the phones she's selling if she wants to be a better sales rep. Badgering her over a logo just isn't nice. Calm down about the logo or change carriers. Or do both.

I've had excellent service from Vzw, and less than poor. In the end my problem was resolved to my satisfaction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## applcobbler

The only idiotic part of that conversation was everything you wrote.


----------



## DXjunkie

I want a Verizon tattoo on my butt.
Leave it on the box, and quit pissing over everything you sell to your customers...
You didn't make it. Instead production was slowed and the cost of your mark was passed on to the consumer.( As if they read Roots
BUY straight from Samsung or be clothed in big red!


----------



## admorris

This thread didn't really turn out like you thought it would, did it op? That's what happens when you are an asshole...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke

:lol:









\sent from my phone using tapacrap/


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Honestly OP you're a total dick head. Straight up.

How old are you? I've seen 12 year olds with more respect and sensibility than you.


----------



## jlambeth1

That was the most douchetastic thing I have seen in a while OP. I agree with admorris that this thread didn't quite turn out like you hoped. Respect goes a long ways.


----------



## Spencer_Moore

I hate when people believe that just because their spending money they are entitled to be a douchebag. OP needs to learn some respect.


----------



## oxidant11

As a vzw sales rep, the only reason I knew about the logo is because of forums and websites, normal reps would have no idea, and you're an idiot for presuming so. Now days we don't have any formal training before device launches because think about it the onky thing that changes about phones now are specs, no real big changes so vzw usually lets us know when you know, now stop trolling on poor vzw customer service reps and be a little more productive like removing the logo yourself since there has been plenty of ways to do so pop up recently.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid

Not to revive this shit but fuck you OP. It's people like you who make Support Reps like me hate their job.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warriorpluto

Lol stupid thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

Thread closed.


----------

